# Shopping trip for fabric...



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hubby has to drive me when I go shopping as my vision is still impaired. Well, I asked him to take me to my favorite fabric shop to buy for the quilt block swap. He asked me what time did he need to be home. As it takes 30 minutes to get there I asked him to come home at two this afternoon. I went on to say "that will get me a good two hours to roam around looking at the fabrics." 

The look on his face was priceless and he said "TWO HOURS!" Men just don't understand.

sgg-Jan who thought two hours was being quick.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jan - that's positively flying thru a decent fabric shop. Heck, you have to feel at least half the fabrics just to feed your soul.

Angie


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Jan - that's positively flying thru a decent fabric shop. Heck, you have to feel at least half the fabrics just to feed your soul.
> 
> Angie


LOL...Tell me about it. Sure wish I could take myself. He will be standing ther huffing and puffing. May just have to whack with a bolt of fabric.  

sgg-Jan


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Jan, I feel for you!
Several trips back, I stood at the fabric store door entrance with hubby....turned and pointed to the other local stores that "HE WOULD BE VISITING" and not to come back until he sees me at the cash out counter! If he wants to pay for my purchase and carry my stash out, that's fine. But wandering behind me or knocking items over in the store just drives me bonkers. God bless their little hearts though!! :angel:

I hope you achieve your goal this afternoon !


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'vbe always claimed that fabric shops should have a room or area with chairs, a TV and a refrigerator with soda for DH's to sit and enjoy themselves while DW's shop.

Roger is pretty good. He will find the right needles, and zippers and such, but he gets bored! Sometimes he will go to other stores while I'm in the fabrics.

My ex used to say that when I said I was going to the fabric store, he never expected me home until I got there!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bobby hates (with a passion) going with me to a fabric store. He'll buy me a yard or two of fabric as a gift everytime he goes to walmart....but HATES going with me to shop for it. 

Once I had to make a baby blanket for his brother's wife, so he took me to Joanne's. He fell asleep in the truck, waiting for me. After an hour or two, he comes in and tells me to mosey along before he leaves me in Houston.  
So I go to the cutting table and as I wait , I show him my selections.....a winnie the poo print and two solid colors to match. He said, "You took two hours to pick those. The winnie the pooh fabric is so colorful, why didn't you pick four colors to match?" I said, "You're right....I need more colors!" and threw down the two solids and started back to the cottons..... and I see him take his hat off and throw it to the ground as he hollered "Good God, I didn't mean to find more.....the ones you picked are fine! Come back here! " 

Every woman in there was laughing till they cried as I told him "If you throw a fit in the store, I'm gonna whoop you!" (his famous words to the kids)


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

:sing: :sing: :sing: That is funny TC and sounds really familiar!

My hubby won't go within a mile of a JoAnn's or Hancock's. If I had to rely on him to take me...I think I would have to hire a cab or get one of the kids to go with me! It is not unusual for my friends and I to go to JoAnn's for one little thing and stay in there for 3 hours or so! Angie is right...there is a law that you have to touch half of it or you just don't get the proper "fix" for your fabricoholic problem! I would say TC was doing great to come up with 3 pieces in such a short time! :angel: 

Ardie....I think that DH waiting room is the best idea I have ever heard!!!! Free pretzels and peanuts and some soft drinks...and I am SURE that us DW's would easily make up the cost of that in our fabric purchases that we make in peace!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Waiting room, big screen tv, and go during a major football game. They could only stay as long as the wife could fabric shop (and has to purchase at least 5 yards).

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Maybe even a pool table, set up in the back


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - a Court House square mom & pop hamburger joint with the stools at the counter and the pool tables in the back with a couple of TV's near the food counter/booths.... with an adjoining door to the fabric store.

Angie


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW you gals are tough on a feller laughing


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shoot, I'll even vote for a couple of cute waitresses who they can smile at, while we are spending the money!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

DrBraeburn said:


> WOW you gals are tough on a feller laughing



   

I'm sure mine does his share of complaining about me come Monday morning around his job.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

In Tennessee there is a fabric store called Halloways, it is just outside of Gatlinburg, it has a wonderful 'mans room' in fact DH reminds me when we are going to be going by it. 

It has a tv with cable, coffee pot and lots of 'guy' magazines.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Kmac...the owner is a genius!

TC....THAT was also funny! The waitresses don't need to be TOOOO cute though!  We DO want to eventually get them to come home with us!!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nan said:


> Kmac...the owner is a genius!
> 
> TC....THAT was also funny! The waitresses don't need to be TOOOO cute though!  We DO want to eventually get them to come home with us!!


  lol......Mine will come home eventually, he knows where he gets fed. Funny how you feed them good gravy and homemade biscuits just once and like a cute puppy, they never leave.  At least mine tells me that....when I agravate him "You are so lucky, you know how to cook!"


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

AND Like a new puppy...they all take a bit of housebreakin'!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Ya'll are so funny. 

My hubby got him a cup of coffee and a snack at a covenience store just before we arrived at the fabric store. He then set in the truck ate and drank his coffee while the lady in the store and I chose the fabrics. Hey and I was the only person in there this afternoon so she helped me with the fabrics (matching the thread to the fabric) and we visited a while after I paid for the fabric for the Star block swap and the red & white swap. 

I saw our oldest daughter at Wal-Mart after we came back into Philadelphia. I told her I wish I had three hundred dollars (at least) to go into that store and buy a yard of this and a yard of that and a yard of this and a...well ya'll get the picture. LOL

BTW, her 100% cotton was $3.98 & $4.98 a yard. It is that much or more at Wal-Mart and not nearly as big a selection.

sgg-Jan


----------



## TiaD (Oct 30, 2007)

years ago when I lived back east, there was a craft shop that had a wonderful set-up. In the back of the store they have a room they created with a sign that said "husbands waiting room". It had free coffee, a couple of machines that sold soda and munchies, lots of magazines and newspapers and cable tv, along with tables and chairs. I thought it was a stroke of genius and the owner said their business had increased dramaticaly since adding that space. 

as for myself, my hubby usually won't go with me to a fabric or craft store. But on the same note, I won't go with him to an electronics store. He could spend hours at one of those places.

Tia


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh I knock him and a couple of kids over, to get front seat in the truck to go to tractor supply or home depot!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I LOVE Lowe's and Home Depot....and any other hardware store or lumber yard! AND Anything with a gardening department! I do NOT like places like Circuit City or Best Buy though...BLICK! I hide when he says he is going to those! They need to put a Best Buy next to a JoAnn's and THAT would be a stroke of genius! I do NOT see how he can look at weird stuff like sound cards or mother boards for hours and hours...I mean...you can't even feel of em or anything!  Even if you don't buy any fabric...Ok..that is theory only because I don't think I have ever NOT bought fabric...but even IF you didn't...you can at least look at it all, feel of it.....hold it in your hands...dream the dreams....Ok Ok..I am getting carried away...where's my fan!


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Nan said:


> I LOVE Lowe's and Home Depot....and any other hardware store or lumber yard! AND Anything with a gardening department! I do NOT like places like Circuit City or Best Buy though...BLICK! I hide when he says he is going to those! They need to put a Best Buy next to a JoAnn's and THAT would be a stroke of genius! I do NOT see how he can look at weird stuff like sound cards or mother boards for hours and hours...I mean...you can't even feel of em or anything!  Even if you don't buy any fabric...Ok..that is theory only because I don't think I have ever NOT bought fabric...but even IF you didn't...you can at least look at it all, feel of it.....hold it in your hands...dream the dreams....Ok Ok..I am getting carried away...where's my fan!



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

What I hate is the hunting stores....Academy, Gander Mountain.

My hubby buys and wears camo boxers! He owns deer urine, that he paid for! He has camo duct tape! :shrug: What's so silly is, he can get a feed bucket out at our house and open the gate and "game" will run at him and jump in his lap if he wanted them too. But he'd rather pay to "hunt" somewhere else and *maybe* catch something. Go figure. 

At least fabric is practical and useful, and we never ever buy more than we need or could use at any given moment.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

TC said:


> What's so silly is, he can get a feed bucket out at our house and open the gate and "game" will run at him and jump in his lap if he wanted them too. But he'd rather pay to "hunt" somewhere else and *maybe* catch something. Go figure.


It's the thrill of the chase..you know sort of like when you find that perfect piece (or bolt) of fabric. LOl

sgg-Jan


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

southrngardngal said:


> It's the thrill of the chase..you know sort of like when you find that perfect piece (or bolt) of fabric. LOl
> 
> sgg-Jan



or when you find that perfect fabric to make the quilted kitty litter pan covers, that you just know you are going to start on, just as soon as you walk in the door. "But, Baby, we need quilted kitty litter pan covers, and you know I will finish them.......Yes, dear, I realise that the only thing I have finished in 8 months is the HT swaps, but see this material has kittys on it and it's on sale, and it would be a perfect compliment to the off white decor of the laundry room, and make the kitty litter such a more pleasent experience for the cat.......Yes, Sugar Lips, I understand that you have a stack of shirts waiting to have buttons put on them..... but you see I must have this material because if you don't let me have it, then I can't start making it and get it all pinned up and talk about it with my friends on HT and then put in my closet and then lose the instructions and then find it in 2011 and wonder why I had a piece of material pinned up in the shape of a kitty litter pan." :baby04:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

TC said:


> At least fabric is practical and useful, and we never ever buy more than we need or could use at any given moment.


Ohhh, you are so right! That is why I came home with over 20 yards of material tonight!!!
I just want to thank ya'll for helping me understand my addiction. I always wondered what compelled me to touch every piece of fabric in the store. And the remnant bin has some strange draw on me... I just cannot stay away! 
Then of course after I have fondled all the material, there are the sparkly thingys, zippers, threads, needles, rotary cutters.....

Well, I am ready to go back! I might have missed something!! Surely I did, I was only there for 1.5 hours. (I was in a hurry) yep, gotta go back.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Mamajohnson !!! Sparkly things!!! Oh yeah! that's me, and my excuse is ice skating competition costumes thru the years my daughter's competed. And for others to pay for going to competitions (early years).

And only 20 yards today - what restraint!

Angie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL - you guys make me laugh 

I am still trying to get my trip away to somewhere with a shop that sells fabric etc. Heaven only knows what I am going to be bringing home with me when we DO get there, as by then I will worked through my pile of ebay fat quarters and be champing at the bit to be starting a couple of projects I have in mind.

And I can quarantee you that the shop I will be visiting will be nothing like yours 

I keep trying to look for fabric online, but I find it very difficult to imagine what it will be like in real life if you know what I mean :shrug: 

I think there is a stroke of genius in providing somewhere for the men to hide out - and a tool shop/electronics shop attached would be a boon too.

Sounds like the perfect husband and wife shop doesn't it? Provide a "padded room" (do you have those?) where the kids can hang out for a bit too, and I bet the sewing ladies woud spend the day there 

Jan - could you buy him some new tractor magazines (or whatever he reads) so he can wait in the car  

hoggie


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Nan said:


> I LOVE Lowe's and Home Depot....and any other hardware store or lumber yard! AND Anything with a gardening department! I do NOT like places like Circuit City or Best Buy though...BLICK! I hide when he says he is going to those! They need to put a Best Buy next to a JoAnn's and THAT would be a stroke of genius! I do NOT see how he can look at weird stuff like sound cards or mother boards for hours and hours...I mean...you can't even feel of em or anything!  Even if you don't buy any fabric...Ok..that is theory only because I don't think I have ever NOT bought fabric...but even IF you didn't...you can at least look at it all, feel of it.....hold it in your hands...dream the dreams....Ok Ok..I am getting carried away...where's my fan!


In Jackson Tn. They have a Hobby Lobby between Home Depot and Best Buy. Works great for us......


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

hoggie said:


> LOL - you guys make me laugh
> 
> I am still trying to get my trip away to somewhere with a shop that sells fabric etc. Heaven only knows what I am going to be bringing home with me when we DO get there, as by then I will worked through my pile of ebay fat quarters and be champing at the bit to be starting a couple of projects I have in mind.
> 
> ...



I never took my children to a fabric store! They're worse than DH's!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> I never took my children to a fabric store! They're worse than DH's!


I recently had my 5 yr old granddaughter with me at a JoAnne's.
Didn't get what I intended to get but we could not leave the store without buying the ingredients for a Princess Dress!

I love being a Granma!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Sewing Nana....you are making me jealous!!!  

TC...camo boxers? Does he plan on going deer huntin' in his skivvies?  and...I am SURE glad that he bought his deer urine....I just can't imagine stealin' something like that! I mean...would that be a felony or misdemeanor...or would they just lock you up in a loony bin somewhere!!!? 
Sounds to me TC...like your hubby has as much hunting gear as my hubby has computer stuff! He NEVER throws ANY computer parts away...we have 7 old Macs in the garage and 5 old puters in our bedroom that he is "using" parts from(not to mention at least 7 or so other puters in the basement!)....hardy har....He has "built" puters for several friends of ours that couldn't afford them though...so he is a good guy....just a little confused on his priorities..we all know that fabric is MUCH more important! :angel:


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

OOOOOH...Cat litter pan cover...excellent idea TC!







I actually BOUGHT a pattern for a cat bed shaped like a giant fish!!!!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Tallpines..I can NOT wait till I'm a grandma...it sounds pretty nearly like heaven!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ardie - I had my girls in the fabric stores from about 2 months on.... the younger one got my sewing gene, the other one not. But Deb (younger) has my sewing machine she learned to sew on, and comes to the "mom fabric store" every so often. I get back later what she decided not to use (now).
But that girl was feeling fabrics with me at 2....

And that JoAnn's between those two stores is in a really good place for extended wife shopping.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nan said:


> OOOOOH...Cat litter pan cover...excellent idea TC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have a friend, who really has made covers out of material for the pans. She has it in a bathroom, all pink and dainty and then the ruffled, lacey, kitty litter pan.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OK - I'm struggling here. Help me out. If you make a cover for the cat litter tray - how does the cat use it ?????

Sorry - but I keep mulling this over and can't QUITE figure it out 

hoggie


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I betcha there is some sort of opening...LOL....

My old grumpy MAN kitty would have a heart attack if I decorated his kitty litter pan in pink! He already has the stigma associated with being white and hugely fluffy and having a little pink nose and pink ears and EVERYONE assumes that he is a girl kitty...so the pink ruffles would put him over the edge! LOL!


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know those kitty litter pans that are all plastic and already have a plastic hood covering. It has a opening in the front. Well she made a cover for the whole thing and left the hole there. 

Kinda silly if you ask me.... I was just making a "funny" about how we get these ideas in our head and run with it, buy all the stuff, get it all cut out and pinned together, and then put it in the closet "until we have time to finish it" and then the steam wears off and you are off to make the next "closet stuffer"  It's especially funny when you are trying to seriously debate with a spouse, that you must buy stuff for the "closet stuffer" ....he knows where it will end up and he tries to warn you, but do you listen? Nah!!!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

OH - OK - I'm with you now. I actually thought you were totally joking until you said your friend had made them 

hoggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Ardie - I had my girls in the fabric stores from about 2 months on.... the younger one got my sewing gene, the other one not. But Deb (younger) has my sewing machine she learned to sew on, and comes to the "mom fabric store" every so often. I get back later what she decided not to use (now).
> But that girl was feeling fabrics with me at 2....
> 
> And that JoAnn's between those two stores is in a really good place for extended wife shopping.
> ...


Your DD, Deb, did indeed inherit your sewing gene.

I vividly remember trying to figure out how to make my doll a dress and I probably was five-years-old! I found sewing fascinating and used to watch my mothers aunt sew whenever I could!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Not stepping on any toes here...but for some reason that kitty litter cover reminds me of those crocheted tp holders that my grandma used to make! 

I understand about the "closet" projects...I have umpteen unfinished things going! Well...actually NOT going! If I finish enough of them it kinda fakes the hubby out enough that he thinks I am actually getting something accomplished! He never goes near my sewing closet..I think he is afraid of it! So my secret is safe...till I die and the kids have to clean it out! EEEK! :baby04:


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Nan said:


> OOOOOH...Cat litter pan cover...excellent idea TC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh where did you get it!!!???? I saw one made up at a store once but they didnt have any of the patterns I want one so bad.....

Anyway my Dh story. I was taking quite a few quilting classes at our local store, but I cant drive at night so my DH would drive me there and bring a book and either read or take a nap for the couple hours I was in class.
DH is very artistic and after awhile and he saw the things I made in the class, he could help himself and said "maybe I should try." So I signed us both up for a beginning quilting class. He LOVED it.
It used to be we had a deal that I could spend as much on fabric a month as he spent on used car parts. Well now he quilts as much as me and says we have to split the fabric money!!! No WAY!!
But we do each have a stash of fabric, and he has made some wonderful quilts. Even won a few prises.
And he even says "I think we need to go to the quilt shop I need a certain color for my border!!!!!!"
What a great guy!!!

Alice in Virginia


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Alice...it is Simplicity # 9004. I haven't had it too awfully long so I bet they still have it in the books! It has 3 cat beds....one house, one fish, and one tee pee like thingy...kinda like a tent?! The fish thing is adorable! AND...LOVED the story of your hubby...it sounds like my artistic son! He used to beg to use my sewing machine when he was little. He just made himself a leather case for his portfolio! In fact...he just went to JoAnn's with his girlfriend to help her pick out some fabric and while he was there he bought some buttons to replace the ones on his Pea coat! LOL! Gotta love guys like that! It is amazing how interested he is in JoAnn's fabric when a darling little brunette with HUGE green eyes asks him to go!  Funny, but I don't remember him being too fired up over going with me! LOLOLOLOL!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=9004&show=1

I think that this will show the pictures of the pattern...I hope?! Nan


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

TC said:


> He'll buy me a yard or two of fabric as a gift everytime he goes to walmart....but HATES going with me to shop for it.


That's sweet!

The only fabric store around here is JoAnn's and hubby Joe can usually occupy himself for a little while in the craft section, but I don't dare push it. If I can see that he's getting a little impatient I suggest he get his buttocks over to the hardware store that's located in the same plaza.  But then it usually costs more to have him go there.


----------

